# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة في رثاء أمّــي للشاعر عادل سعداوي

## عادل سعداوي

*أمــــّـي* :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

حين أذكرك أمّـــي
تنساب دموع العيـن
من فرط الشّوق إليك
يا قرة عيني يا أمّــي

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

سافرت بعيــدا عنك
لم أرحم دمعك أمّــي
وحين رجـعـت إليك
بالقبـر وجدتك أمّـي

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

مـن بعدك صرت يتيـما
مجروح القلب سقيــما
من فقدي حنانك أمّــي
ياقرّة عيني يا أمّــــي

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

من بعدك صرت غريــبا
من فرط الحون كـئيــبا
من حضن الأمّ سليـــبا
يا قرّة عيني يا أمّــــي

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

عـدت للسّفر بعيــدا
تهت في الدّرب شريــدا
من فقدي دعائك أمّــي
يا قرّة عيني يا أمّــــي

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

                                        عادل سعداوي 
                                          من تونس

----------


## ابوالحسن العراقي

جزاك الباري وزوجك الحواري

----------


## عادل سعداوي

الشاعر عادل سعداوي : 
وأنت بالمثل يا أخي أبا الحسن العراقي...أشكرك على اهتمامك...واسال لك الله العفو والعافية

----------

